# Pussycat Dolls Present: The Search for the Next Doll



## TangoMango (Mar 15, 2007)

I did a search and did not see a thread for this show.

Anyone else watch this show?

Likes/dislikes?

Who are your early favourites?

Discuss.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm hooked! i really like Melissa R. i want her to win so bad! i have a love/hate thing going on for Melissa S., Chelsea & i think her name's Jamie.. i'm sooo happy brittany's gone! she annoyed the hell out of me with her dancing.


----------



## messhead (Mar 15, 2007)

I am totally addicted to this show!!! But I do go back between this and American Idol!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 16, 2007)

Im just glad they got rid of that stripper wannabe...hehehhe


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 16, 2007)

I really don't like the Melissa who was very mean to Chelsea, she was disrespectful and thought shaking her axx will bring her to the next pussy cat doll and even forgot her song, what a joke.

I like the blonde hair girl who was the first jump into the glass window to do stripper dance(forgot her name). i think she really has somthing when she let it out and deal with her confidence issue.


----------



## iio (Mar 16, 2007)

I really LOVE Melissa R. she is a cutie! I also like Anastasia and CHelsea.  One of the girls Melissa S. was on Making the Band with P. Diddy! I dont really like her in this show.


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 18, 2007)

Melissa R. is pretty hot. 
haha

why do they need another pussycat? don't they already have 2309483 girls? but only one sings? haha..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 18, 2007)

I was particularly fond of the vomit montage last week.  Did we _really_ need to see that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Barf does not equal sexy, no?


----------



## Raerae (Mar 18, 2007)

LOL Yeh I thought the barf was pretty gross lol... Nothing sexier than girls throwing up LOL...

FYI If anyone has missed this show, you can catch all the good parts on YouTube, just search for PussyCat Dolls, next doll...

Some of the performances are pretty good.


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Melissa R, Asia and Anastacia would fit right in with the Pussycat Dolls.

Okay, was I the only one who was laughing at Melissa S when she was dancing at the club in that box? She trying way to hard to be sexy, but it looked pathetic.


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 21, 2007)

wait! new doll? who left??? lol


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_wait! new doll? who left??? lol_

 
Nicole S., lead singer, will be leaving. She's releasing a solo CD soon.


----------



## bklyn (Mar 24, 2007)

I love Melissa R, too, though i don't think she'll get to the end. Melissa S. is ridiculous and i was so glad she got her face pushed in it after she was so mean to that other girl. i also really liked the blonde who got eliminated last show. i think the tall girl w the great hair will go far. do these girls do their own mu when just performing for the judges? love this show!


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 24, 2007)

I liked the blonde girl as well. I think Sisley should have left, considering she bitched at the vocal coach, which I think was a bratty thing to do.


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 26, 2007)

we dont have that program over here. maybe because the dolls are not THAT big over here as they are in US. ahh nvm, mtv will show it sooner or later


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Mar 26, 2007)

a couple of people (online and offline) have said i look like brittany... i don't think i do and i don't think she's that hot. ugh and she dances so trashy!!


----------



## princess lissa (Mar 28, 2007)

I am so glad sesily left!!! She annoyed the hell out of me.  She acted like she was so above everyone else cause they were younger.  In the end, she was acting like a 5 year old.
I'm torn between Antastacia and Chelsea.  Antastasia is so hott!!! She's got great attitude and stage presence.  But Chelsea is the underdog and could totally pull it off.


----------



## JULIA (Mar 28, 2007)

I am in love with Jamie, Sisely and Chelsea. I was so angry lastnight when Jamie and Sisely were in the bottom two.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't get it.

Why is Melissa S still there?


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't get it either, lol. But I'm glad Sisley left. She was the oldest one there, but yet, she carried on like a child.


----------



## Triskele (Apr 9, 2007)

If Melissa S doesn't get kicked off this week, I'm going to kill somebody. If for no other reason than that she was an evil ho in MTB3, and as such, this "I'm just the sweet girl next door! I'm sorry I'm so cute, I can't help it!" crap gets on my last nerve.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 9, 2007)

So, I think is gonna be between Asia and Melissa R.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 9, 2007)

i so happy sisely bitch left.. haha i couldnt STAND her.. my fave is melissa R.. i think she's super and totally underestimated


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree Melissa S needs to go! I haven't seen MTB3 but her whole 'I'm the gril next door' babble annoyed me, considering I thought she looked somewhat skanky to me. I can't explain it, but I see an underlying skank lurking with Melissa S.

On the other hand, I adore Chelsea. She's so cute! She reminds me of my friend, loooks and personality-wise, so I'm rooting for her.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

I really really like this show, not so muc for the girls, but for the makeup they wear.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 11, 2007)

See, I don't like Melissa R. I am the minority here who likes Melissa S.  Melissa R to me looks like a lesser hotter version of Nicole Schweringer.  Asia has messed up teeth. How is that hot?

What makeup do you think they wear when they perform? Mac? Urban Decay? I really love the glitter shadow and liners!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 11, 2007)

Man everyone I like gets kicked off. I loved Sicily, and bam she's gone. I loved, loved, loved Anastasia and now she's gone too. She totally reminded me of Tia Carrere whom I love (she's so gorgeous). This and ANTM are my too favourite non-nerdy science shows... I swear I only watch the discovery channel and these two shows.


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 14, 2007)

I love that bright berry coloured lipstick that Chelsea is always wearing. I wonder if it's MAC?


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 19, 2007)

I think it is rather funny how the final four (and now the final three) look like little mini-clones of Nicole (current lead singer of PCD)!  Too cute! 
I also really like their makeup and hair.  Very pretty!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 19, 2007)

im so happy melissa S got booted off she was such a hater!


----------



## Holly (Apr 19, 2007)

Im happy she got kicked off, she was being such a cow to Chelsea


----------



## amoona (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank God that Melissa S. got kicked off, she's such a brat. Did she forget she's trying to join a GROUP ... she's not an individual so not being able to work 100% with your other group members doesn't make you look too good.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, it was so funny how she was making fun of Chelsea and then Chelsea moved on to the next round.   HA!!!!!!  I really think Melissa S. was shocked that she wasn't staying.  I really like Chelsea, but don't think she is going to win.  Very tough decision between the other 2 girls.  They are both so good.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 19, 2007)

Asia is impressing me! She would look good with the group. But please, get her some braces.


----------



## TangoMango (May 6, 2007)

How does everyone else feel about Asia's win? I still think Melissa R should have won.


----------



## xSazx (May 8, 2007)

I wanted Melissa R to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not a fan of Aisa!


----------



## Holly (May 8, 2007)

Lol for some reason I found all the contestants of TNPCD looked really young compared to the PCDs. Like when Asia was singing and dancing with them, I thought that she looked like their little sister singing and dancing with them lol


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2008)

This show is on for us UK viewers it's on TMF back to back episodes today. I watched it last year in April, i love Chelsea!

Oh yes and i noticed that the make up they use is MAC, it is written in the credits of the show at the end.


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

Whatever happened to the winner, she's not in the band now, is she? I thought that was the point...?


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2008)

yes apparently she left! LOL..


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 25, 2008)

yeh i heard she left.. or something? but nicole scherzinger left to go solo but now shes going back in the band.. thank god!


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 30, 2008)

Is anyone watching the new show, Girlicious? It makes me miss the girls from last season. Especially Chelsea and Anastasia.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 30, 2008)

i love jenna!!! and i lovee all the makeup they wear!! lol


----------

